# Nissan Cube Recalled for Possible Gas Leak Resulting from a Crash



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has just announced a recall for the 2009-10 Cube model for a recall involving the fuel system. According to a NHTSA press release, the vehicle did not pass its fuel leak test, in which the amount of fuel leaking from the car exceeded, "allowable limits" in the agency's crash test. A fire could result as a consequence. The recall affects 46,000 Cube models built between January 30, 2009 and July 30, 2010.

A fix for the problem will be available by August 30th at which point owners are asked to contact their dealers.

A similar recall was recently issued for the Lexus HS250h.

More: *Nissan Cube Recalled for Possible Gas Leak Resulting from a Crash* on AutoGuide.com


----------

